# Sensor Hall para tanque de gas lp en automovil



## Alan005 (Jun 4, 2021)

Tengo un automovil con tanque de gas lp, el manometro de gasolina funciona con dos electroimanes que al estar lleno un potenciometro en el tanque se pone a maxima resistencia y al estar vacio a minima, creen se pueda acoplar un sensor hall al tanque de gas lp para que recree esto y que marque el volumen en el tablero, ya que los que encuenteo son a 5v o dan salida pwm, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2021)

Alan005 dijo:


> Tengo un automovil con tanque de gas lp, el *manometro *de gasolina funciona con *dos electroimanes* que al estar lleno un potenciometro en el tanque se pone a maxima resistencia y al estar vacio a minima, creen se pueda acoplar un sensor hall al tanque de gas lp para que recree esto y que marque el volumen en el tablero, ya que los que encuenteo son a 5v o dan salida pwm, gracias


Los manómetros miden *presión *que *NO *creo que sea tu caso

¿ Donde viste esos 2 electroimanes ?, eso que describes es el *sensor de nivel en el tanque* que consta de un flotante adosado a una resistencia variable, según el nivel será la resistencia eléctrica 

¿ Esto, o similar, es lo que tienes en el vehículo ?

​No comprendo que deseas medir con un sensor de efecto hall que mide campos magnéticos


Por favor aclara que cosa es lo que deseas hacer
​


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 4, 2021)

Me parece que se refiere al *GLP* (Gas Licuado de Petroleo), diferente-igual al *GNC/GNV*.
Creo que sí funciona con presión, a diferencia de la nafta o gasoil, el cual la presión va en los inyectores y no en el tanque.
La diferencia, es que entra líquido y sale gaseoso, en los otros conservan su estado.
Mejor aclara con fotos, marcas y modelos lo que tienes y lo que quieres hacer, y por qué...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Me parece que se refiere al *GLP* (Gas Licuado de Petroleo), diferente-igual al *GNC/GNV*.
> Creo que sí funciona con presión, a diferencia de la nafta o gasoil, el cual la presión va en los inyectores y no en el tanque.
> La diferencia, es que entra líquido y sale gaseoso, en los otros conservan su estado.
> Mejor aclara con fotos, marcas y modelos lo que tienes y lo que quieres hacer, y por qué...



En ninguno de los casos ni por ninguna clase de motivo hay que manipular esos botellones/garrafas por el peligro de:

​
El *GLP* (Gas Licuado de Petroleo), *NO *se mide por presión porque se descargan a presión constante hasta que se vacían, eventualmente se debería controlar el peso del botellón/garrafa.

Si el caso es *GNC/GNV*, *SI* se puede conocer la reserva midiendo presión.

En el caso de *GNL *(Gas Natural Licuado), que sería un caso mas raro, *tampoco *se puede conocer el estado de reserva midiendo presión, también se descarga a presión constante.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 18, 2022)

Buenas.
Para no abrir un tema nuevo, dejo esto acá.

Alguno sabe o conoce otro método para leer la presión del tanque de GNC? Algo similar al barómetro que se instala, pero con salida electrica (digital y/o analogica), y mas resolucion que esos 4 optoacopladores/sensor hall.

La idea es realizar un medidor de aguja, y a la vez un medidor de autonomia.
Como sabran, resolucion de 4 puntos se hace imposible realizar tal medidor, ya que no se puede promediar nada.

Quizas se pueda modificar el medidor barométrico de aguja que trae el dispositivo, pero me genera dudas.

Mi idea era ver como funcionaba, e intentar sacar un promedio de los 4 sensores.
La escala va de 0 a 200 bares (200 = tanque lleno), pero no sé hasta qué punto puedo llegar con la resolucion, ya que hago 100Km con el tanque lleno, y no puedo esperar unos 25Km para promediar


----------



## sergiot (Mar 18, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Buenas.
> Para no abrir un tema nuevo, dejo esto acá.
> 
> Alguno sabe o conoce otro método para leer la presión del tanque de GNC? Algo similar al barómetro que se instala, pero con salida electrica (digital y/o analogica), y mas resolucion que esos 4 optoacopladores/sensor hall.
> ...


Hace muchos años, tenia un manometro de esos que usaba un sensor magnetico, con salida analogica, y el instrumento tenia un brazo con un iman en la punta, a medida que el iman se acercaba al sensor, este aumentaba la corriente, todo eso estaba dentro del manometro, no era visible como los que estan en el acrilico del instrumento


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 18, 2022)

Desarmé uno una vez, pero no tome fotos, y vi tambien desarmados otros por internet. Habia algunos con sensor hall y otros ópticos, lo que no recuerdo si en ambos tenian los 4 sensores.

Tengo la posibilidad de conseguir un donante para pruebas.

Lo que me queda en la duda, es tener la escala de 0% a 100% (0 bares a 200 bares), sin modificar la aguja (ya que una diferencia de peso u otra modificacion podria cambiar la escala, *mirar funcionamiento abajo), y una resolucion bastante alta, para calcular mediante la velocidad del auto, cambio seleccionado (marcha) y consumo en un período determinado el consumo por kilometro o similar, y de ahí el kilometraje restante (autonomía).

Por lo que veo comercial, son sensores MAP, pero solo soportan 4 bares, osea que es para despues del regulador, y yo necesito antes, osea la presion real del tubo, y no la inteoducida al (en mi caso) carburador.

*Se trata de un caño arrollado, que en su punta se conecta la aguja, mediante muelle y demas. Con la presión, el caño se expande (se desenrolla muy poco), con lo que hace girar a la aguja. Si no queda claro, subo alguna foto del instrumento desarmado.


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 19, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por lo que veo comercial, son sensores MAP, pero solo soportan 4 bares, osea que es para despues del regulador, y yo necesito antes, osea la presion real del tubo, y no la inteoducida al (en mi caso) carburador.



Acá esta el primero que encontré pero esta "saladito".



DJ T3 dijo:


> para calcular mediante la velocidad del auto, cambio seleccionado (marcha) y consumo en un período determinado el consumo por kilometro o similar, y de ahí el kilometraje restante (autonomía).



Más que velocidad yo diría RPM, la eficiencia de un motor de combustión interna es mejor en un rango chico de revoluciones -Si bien cada día se diseñan los motores para que el espectro sea mas amplio no se que tan bueno sea cuando se le coloca un equipo GNC "genérico"-.



DJ T3 dijo:


> ya que una diferencia de peso u otra modificacion podria cambiar la escala



Poniendo un encoder absoluto o un potenciómetro, no creo que cambie la escala. Obviamente hay que modificarlos ya que, el menos los potenciómetros, vienen con una grasa especial que hace que estos tengan cierta rigidez en el movimiento del vástago.
En el caso del encoder, ni siquiera necesita cierta presión como si requiere el potenciómetro en los contactos.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 19, 2022)

Que yo sepa la presión no vale, será la misma hasta que acabe la fase líquida y empiece a bajar, que ese proceso dura dos minutos.

Me parece que lo que valdría sería pesar el tanque. Pero claro, en movimiento lo veo complicado.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 19, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Acá esta el primero que encontré pero esta "saladito".


Fuaaa... Si fuese algo comercial, lo consideraria, pero como es para mi...



switchxxi dijo:


> Más que velocidad yo diría RPM


La velocidad serviría para determinar cuánto consume por cada X tiempo. Las R.P.M. tambien juegan un papel importante...
En mi Gol del 94 con motor del Power y carburador doble boca, eh llegado a 140 Km•h, quizas con nafta llegue a 160 o mas Km•h, pero eso es lo de menos...



switchxxi dijo:


> Poniendo un encoder absoluto o un potenciómetro, no creo que cambie la escala.


Claro, seria una opcion, mas que nada el encoder, ya que no hay rosamiento si es óptico.
Te puede sorprender lo sensible del sistema, apenas siquiera se desenrolla el tubo que puede mover la aguja a mas de 270°...



Scooter dijo:


> Que yo sepa la presión no vale, será la misma hasta que acabe la fase


Desconozco esa parte, pero recuerda que el G.N.C. (Gas Natural Comprimido) es el mismo que usan en las casas para la cocina/estufa, asi que lo que se introduce *debería* ser solo gas, sin partes líquida, a menos que se pase a líquido por enfriamiento.


Al menos yo mirando la aguja del barómetro/manómetro que incorpora el equipo, ya sé aproximadamente cuántos kilometros hago, o al menos hasta dónde llego, pero no puedo ir hasta debajo del capot a ver cómo va la carga, por eso el sistema que quiero realizar, ya que las 4 luces del aparato no me indica mucho.

Por eso habia pensado en algun instrumento que tenga salida eléctrica (para evitar llevar el caño con gas hasta dentro del habitáculo), o modificar el que ya tiene para aumentar la resolucion...

Mañana creo que tengo uno de esos barómetros y le saco fotos, y veo si puedo sacar el funcionamiento real


----------



## Scooter (Mar 20, 2022)

Va, que hace tiempo que no doy la brasa.
La velocidad es km/h y no es km•h
Lo mismo que la energía  es kW•h y no es kW/h.

El butano dentro de la botella está en fase líquida, por eso se oye cuando se mueve, pasa a fase líquida justo antes de salir por la parte superior, la presión de vapor que es donde se obtiene el equilibrio líquido - gas y depende de la temperatura básicamente.
De hecho el butano tiene una presión de vapor inferior a 1 atmósfera a 0°C o no mucho menos de form que el butano se podría llevar en cubos en lugares fríos. Por eso se emplea propano o mezcla butano propano.
Supongo que el GLP será mezcla butano propano.

Así que la presión dentro del tanque no debería de dar mucha información.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 20, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> La velocidad es km/h y no es km•h


Lo puse asi, porque siempre lo corregis, pero se ve que me equivoqué...  🤦‍♂️



Scooter dijo:


> Así que la presión dentro del tanque no debería de dar mucha información


Entonces para qué ponen el medidor, no solo cerca del regulador, sino mediante sensores como describí y puse mas arriba, dentro del habitáculo?

Y creo que es propano (muy probablemente mezcla con butano)... Y es G.N.C. (Gas Natural Comprimido) y no G.L.P. (Gas Licuado de Petróleo) que creo son diferentes.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 20, 2022)

Ahí me pillas. Si está en fase gaseosa la presión si que da información sobre la masa de gas contenida.
Si está en equilibrio de vapor liquido-gas entonces la presión es equivalente a la temperatura y no da información sobre la masa de gas contenida. 
Los líquidos son incompresibles.

De hecho los manómetros de frigorista están tarados en unidad de temperatura y de presión, no de masa. Para saber cuánto gas hay en una botella se pesa y se le resta la tara de la botella.

De vehículos de gas, npi pero de frío si que se un poco.

No sé exactamente qué llevan los coches, aquí llevan GLP la imnmensa mayoría y algunos GNC porque puntos de recarga de GNC hay cuatro en todo el país literalmente.

No sé la composición de ambos gases, el GLP es más o menos butano y el GNC es más o menos metano.

Que yo sepa el GNC también está en fase líquida en el depósito pero a unas 150 atmósferas o algo así. El GLP estará a dos o tres.
No sé los valores exactos.


Me edito. El GNC está en fase gas a unos 200 bar con lo que la presión si que indica la cantidad de gas que hay.
Lo que está líquido es el GNL que se mantiene criogénico.


----------



## fabioosorio (Mar 20, 2022)

Buen día.
El gnc es de metano comprimido, no licuado.
En el foro "gnceros " creo que hay un manómetro digital, me pareció ver algo hace un par de años, inclusive creo que es de un usuario que lo diseñó. Dale una ojeada, capaz algo encuentres. El buscador no anda muy bien, hay que buscar desde Google o leer, leer, leer.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 20, 2022)

Excelente. Gracias a ambos y los demas.

Voy a ver si encuentro en el foro ese, y veo el manometro que consigo para pruebas


----------



## unmonje (Mar 20, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Excelente. Gracias a ambos y los demas.
> 
> Voy a ver si encuentro en el foro ese, y veo el manometro que consigo para pruebas


200 o 500 PSI  20miliamperes -->es carito, porque la versión barata ya está hecha.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 26, 2022)

Acá dejo unas fotos de un manómetro y su circuitería asociada (es un donante, así que no miren el estado que se encuentra).

Tengo que ver cómo procesa la señal la cajita que mide y lleva la llave conmutadora ( GNC/Nafta).

Como verán, parece que trabaja midiendo corriente (o tensión), pero como les digo, tiene solo 4 puntos de resolución.

Cuando está al mínimo de gas, deja pasar la luz del LED infrarrojo completa, a medida que aumenta la presión, va tapando los diferentes fotodiodos...


----------



## unmonje (Mar 26, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Acá dejo unas fotos de un manómetro y su circuitería asociada (es un donante, así que no miren el estado que se encuentra).
> 
> Tengo que ver cómo procesa la señal la cajita que mide y lleva la llave conmutadora ( GNC/Nafta).
> 
> ...


Nunca le dediqué tiempo pero supuse que usaba algun efecto hall


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 6, 2022)

Si, si. Como aclaré post atrás, hay ópticos (como este) y con 4 transistores de efecto hall y el imán permanente en el lado opuesto a la aguja.
Ambos de 4 puntos de resolución.

Quizás con el efecto hall se pueda hacer algo, pero no tengo uno a mano


----------



## sergiot (Abr 6, 2022)

El que yo comenté antes, el transistor estaba adentro de la parte mecanica del manometro, y en un brazo de la cremallera que mueve la aguja, tenia un imán, a medida que se acercaba al transistor, esté aumentaba la corriente, es por eso que ese modelo tenia mucha mas resolución de lectura, es obvio que el transistor no era de salida digital, sino de tensión variable según la intensidad del campo magnetico


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 6, 2022)

Tendria que hacer pruebas con un imán donde está la abertura (ver foto del post anterior), y colocar un transistor de efecto hall a ver qué obtengo.

Qué tipo de imán me conviene?
Puede ser los de neodimio de los lectores laser o es muy potente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Tendria que hacer pruebas con un imán donde está la abertura (ver foto del post anterior), y colocar un transistor de efecto hall a ver qué obtengo.
> 
> Qué tipo de imán me conviene?
> Puede ser los de neodimio de los lectores laser o es muy potente?


Si buscas mayor resolución podrías hacer una plantilla de encoder perforada de 3 bit´s que leerían 3 optoacopladores


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> y colocar *un transistor de efecto hall* a ver qué obtengo.


Por favor, hablemos con propiedad: No existen los "transistores de efecto Hall" sino los *SENSORES de efecto Hall* que de hecho son circuitos integrados.
Hay que recordar que este foro lo lee mucha gente con poca idea y no pretendemos que salgan a comprar "transistores de efecto Hall"...


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 6, 2022)

Estaríamos en 8 posibilidades (1 Byte), y si le sumo un bit mas, subo a 16, no?



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por favor, hablemos con propiedad: No existen los "transistores de efecto Hall" sino los *SENSORES de efecto Hall* que de hecho son circuitos integrados.
> Hay que recordar que este foro lo lee mucha gente con poca idea y no pretendemos que salgan a comprar "transistores de efecto Hall"...


Lo siento papa pitufo, no va a volver a ocurrir...😶‍🌫️


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . . . . Hay que recordar que este foro lo lee mucha gente con poca idea y no pretendemos que salgan a comprar* "transistores de efecto Hall".*..


Y, seré curioso, ¿ Podemos sugerir que compren "Clavos de goma" ?



DJ T3 dijo:


> Estaríamos en 8 posibilidades (1 Byte), y si le sumo un bit mas, subo a 16, no?


Seep, pero hay que ver si hay espacio físico para alojar 4 optoacopladores dentro del manómetro 



DJ T3 dijo:


> Lo siento papa pitufo, no va a volver a ocurrir...😶‍🌫️


Por lo menos, hasta la próxima ves


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 6, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Seep, pero hay que ver si hay espacio físico para alojar 4 optoacopladores dentro del manómetro


Claro, vos lo pensas como los optoacopladores en C (o herradura, ranurado), no? Si es asi, dudo que entren a menos que sean muuy chicos...

Yo pensaba reutilizar los que ya trae...

Podria realizar un "encoder" óptico, mandar a troquelar alguna plantilla en plástico con los orificios correspontientes. En el peor de los casos, sería colocar dentro del instrumento, hilos de fibra óptica, y por fuera los fotodiodos/fototransistores...

Me va gustando la idea...




Fogonazo dijo:


> Por lo menos, hasta la próxima ves


No me reten, soy chiquito...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Claro, vos lo pensas como los optoacopladores en C (o herradura, ranurado), no? Si es asi, dudo que entren a menos que sean muuy chicos...
> 
> Yo pensaba reutilizar los que ya trae...
> 
> ...


Factible 

*El siguiente comentario es una clara demostración de que "Estoy viejo"🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️ *

Tengo barras de lectores ópticos de programas en cinta de papel perforada (6bit´s) ocupan 20 mm * 4, pero se iluminan con lámpara de filamento.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 6, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por favor, hablemos con propiedad: No existen los "transistores de efecto Hall" sino los *SENSORES de efecto Hall* que de hecho son circuitos integrados.
> Hay que recordar que este foro lo lee mucha gente con poca idea y no pretendemos que salgan a comprar "transistores de efecto Hall"...


Es muy cierto lo que dice aquí el colega, si se me permite la interrupción, porque en un taller que trabaje varios años, a los ayudantes nuevos, los mandaban a comprar medio kilo de electrones negros en su primera semana.
Cuando volvía diciendo que no habia, le pedían disculpas y le aclaraban que era verdes. (los del negocio, ya estaban avisados)    Mundo cane


----------



## sergiot (Abr 6, 2022)

SS49E





__





						SS49E datasheet
					

Download SS49E pdf datasheet file




					datasheetspdf.com


----------

